# Should I get a video processor?



## Klawd

I currently own a Rotel RSX-1550 as an AVR, Sanyo PLV-Z700 as a projector, a Samsung BDP1400 as a Bluray player and have HD Cable TV (Videotron HD in QC).

Would I gain any benefits from getting a separate video processor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb

For the cost of the processor, No. There would be benefits but given the price of the good Processors that use the Silicon Optix Realta chip or Raon its not really going to improve that much.


----------



## Instal

tonyvdb said:


> For the cost of the processor, No. There would be benefits but given the price of the good Processors that use the Silicon Optix Realta chip or Raon its not really going to improve that much.


I would tend to agree. As a owner of a DVDO edge (found it second hand for a great price) I can tell you that the improvement in PQ was not what I expected. I have noticed blacker blacks which makes the picture more 3 dimensional but thats about it. What it has done for me is more in my head than reality. It has given me the comfort of knowing that short of replacing everything in my home theater with the latest and greatest I am getting the best possible PQ out of my system. That being said the difference between processor on and processor off is negligable. If I had not got such a good deal I would not have bought it.


----------



## umr

External video processors are frequently more flawed today than the sources or the displays. In general I would not recommend one. The situations where they are most useful is with an very limited color adjustments in display, anamorphic lens, S-Video and composite video switched to a single input. Common flaws are that they will not pass 24p properly or may corrupt color calculations. Strangely, one of the best implementations are those in Onkyo or Integra products if their features meet your needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klawd

Ok, no video processor for me then 

Another little question. Am I better off letting the Rotel do the deinterlacing/upscalling (Faroudja DCDi) or the projector itself (TopazReal HD)?


----------



## tonyvdb

The Faroudja DCDi is a fairly good upscaler so I would think that I would use it, That said try both and see what works best.


----------



## umr

Always look at what all options do to the image. The actual implementation is as important as the circuitry used. Even different firmware can
make a difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klawd

How different can deinterlacing be from different components?

I just learned that the Rotel doesn't deinterlace 1080i over HDMI. My PJ does, but would it benefit from some help?


----------



## Instal

I was in my local brick and mortar today looking at blue ray players and it got me thinking about this thread. Is there any logic to thinking that if you own a video processor you can save money by buying less expensive components such as Tv's projectors and dvd players? Surely there is duplication of video processing power in high end components. If one was to buy less expensive yet reliable equipment and rely on the processor for picture quality would you be ahead of the game when it comes to $$$$$?


----------

